# <<<Friday Pics>>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Blast from the past.


Wife's 30lbs. of watch dogs........total weight of all three.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

God Bless Texas !!!! Texas and Louisana style.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

*Harvest Moon and West Bay Redfish*

Harvest Moon and West Bay Redfish


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Last weekend at the Step off.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a jungle at my house!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My youngest grand daughters first grade picture....


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

...friends hit Cedar Bayou yesterday...flowing great and solid trout to 24"....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My daughter was hit in the head at volleyball yesterday.

Should we seek medical attention ??- LOL!!

Crazy kid!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday!*

Got the week off from work. Nothing better than taking and picking up my sweet daughter from school.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday pict 2*

The wash rack my concrete company just completed.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> It's a jungle at my house!
> 
> View attachment 1753113
> 
> ...


Wash those crocs! Done knocked 'em all out! :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Some points collected in Texas. Sorry for the glare.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from the lease last weekend.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

It's been a busy week!!!!!

A few trout from this week!!

























And a lit dock limit all on DOA's (4 fish here in south Fl)


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

It was my oldest daughters 8th birthday... Some of yall went through her birth w us. She is truly a miracle child as all 3 of my daughters are we were never supposed to be able to have children and now we have 3 blessings.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. One of five paper wasp nests i took out at the stables last sunday..this had at least 50 wasps on it
2. I do enjoy our skyline at night....especially when its upside down :/
3. Park fun


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*2014 yhec*

2014 Regional YHEC


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Had the pleasure of fishing with a past Bassmaster fisherman and good friend, on Lake Toledo Bend. Jerry Sisco, which is still well known among much of the pros took myself (left) and my brother (right) out and had a great day. Weather got a little bad for a while, but cleared up to some great fishing. Jerry no longer fishes tournaments to past levels and only if grandsons fish and in smaller tournaments. He retired from the bigger ones due to wanted to keep it simple and fish with friends and family as fun and not work.









Afterwards, my brother and I made a short ride to the old cabin we were near raised up in each summer on Toledo Bend Louisiana side to see the building my grandfather built is soon to be falling in as some is already fallen down in the back. Brought some tears to the eye. Sure looks smaller than I remembered.


















Even have a short video of our fishing trip. Jerry taught us so much in one day.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*View from my deer stand*

This is the 1st year that it's legal to use a crossbow during bow hunting season in Minnesota. The only stipulation is that you have to be older than 60. The view, and temps are so much nicer this time on year, compared to gun season. I should have taken a few picture before this many leaves had fallen.

Pictures of my stand and the view of the open area. Thick brush is behind the stand on 2 sides. The fall leaves smell fantastic.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> It's a jungle at my house!
> 
> View attachment 1753113
> 
> ...


That's quite a spread you have there. lol Great pic. Puppies are a PITA, but a lot of fun too.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Doc those red Labs sure are cute!

TH


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Daughter's 3 rd year in a row for NJHS and some Cub Scout Pics*

National Junior Honor Society. We are very proud of her!

My son and his den working on the Outdoorsman Pin, he is working on the Arrow of Light!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*calf*

hours old


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Almost a hole in one at High Meadow Ranch yesterday


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My new garage is becoming organized, gonna get the boat outta the boat barn and let her live here,,,,,,,,



Eagles show last week, thanks Duke, awesome seats, zero cell phone usage allowed during performance


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The neighbor's Grandma is a real go-getter!
2cooler sighting. A Saints fan & a Blockade Runner
Makes your house smell like a leather shop
The John Deeres are here! The John Deeres are here!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few oldies of my 30 year old daughter,,,,, time flies


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

haha ???


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

New Truck :texasflag


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sept 1 opening morning dew
Good times
took my friends 2 boys out as promised (friend passed away this year)
Canada hunt sunset
South zone opening day
South zone day 2


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*State Fair Of Texas*

It was Faith's last time to show at the SF. Time flies, this was her steer Moonshine.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

- My new Maui Jim Peahi in bronze lens, highly recommended

- Flights booked to Vegas for Mon-Thurs. I'm on vacation nxt wk
The wifey and I will be @ the Luxor.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good looking steer Walker...

Neil, they grow up fast don't they?

TH


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

1. My biggest red caught at Hannas Reef. Almost spooled my small reel 17lb test.
2. Before pic of my kitchen remodel. 
3 & 4. After remodel.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat Mon !*

Eggplant, Roasted Pepper, Shroomed Speckled Trout sided by Mint Feta Mediterranean type Salad

Texjas Rojo Venison Chili.

Chipotle Half shell - Black bean Pineapple Relish n some Grilled Pina

Fresh caught speckled trout seared with a Flaxseed golden meal and few other dry ingredients. Sided with a lime cilantro rice and topped with a jalapeÃ±o lime butter sauce.

Neapolitan Cheeken

RedFeech Half shell Smoked Paprika Dijon Style Sided with a Mango, Papaya Avocado Salad.

Klever being Klever

Throwback - My Daughter n her Cousin riding in the Deere.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Ready to get off and point the ol truck southbound! Headed down to Alice for a bachelor party/dove shoot/beer drinking weekend!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Dave you need to write a cookbook!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

My newest little knuckle head.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Those have to be the cutest pics I've ever seen!!! Congrats Part Timer!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Family and girlfriend came and visited me last weekend at NAS Pensacola.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

*Fishing last weekend*

Fishing last weekend in Palacios


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

My new double Gwt drakes me and my girlfriend shot last season.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

From the jetties last Saturday...fishing was slow and I thought I'd take some pictures of the nearby boats as I figured I had to be amongst some 2coolers!

Many of us have plenty of pictures from inside our boats, but very few of us from another boat. If you recognize someone, let me know. Also, if anyone wants a high resolution copy, PM me. The first one is me taken from a friend's boat, the second is my friend's classic 23' Seacraft. The cat boat at the end of the North Jetty scared me pretty good. The photo is from after they moved away from the rocks. I was puckered up watching how close they were. Maybe it was just my vantage point, or that captain's stones are MUCH bigger than mine!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

And a few more...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> My newest little knuckle head.


Great pictures, beautiful kiddos


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm eating Pizza. I feel deprived Capt Dave!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

jeffscout said:


> If you recognize someone, let me know. Also, if anyone wants a high resolution copy, PM me.


That's me in the bass boat. jk :slimer:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Bear hunting in New Mexico a few weeks ago...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I love the beer selection this time of year!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Well this is how I spent most of my day. Starter ring gear got chewed up. Time to replace it.
Always something.


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

*Sail and Ski Center.....and Recovery? Well ok.*

You never know what you'll see when you venture to Braunig Lake! Just ran down to prop out a Dargel 230 HDX Kat and ended up lending this poor guy a hand.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Last years Halloween.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

That Chucky costume is awesome. My son has red hair and would have been perfect in that costume when he was younger.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

The beach has been really nice this week


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Tucson Golf: La Paloma, Gallery, Dove Mountain*

I think I see NWilkins ball in the Cactus next to mine...yep his ProV-1 next to my Range Ball!..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Day 11 of the pool project. Day 1 and day 7 were both complete rain outs with close to 2" of rain on each one of them. The mini PVC handrails are place holders until the deck cures a bit. There's a bit of landscaping to be done too, but time to hit race mode and get ready for The Texas Mile next week. Hopefully, by this time next Friday, I will be doing about 160 down Chase Field. I am sure the party will be on at the house.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Well..... Got her stuck.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Our Anniversary vacation Greece/Paris.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsm


finkikin said:


> New Truck :texasflag


 Bought a new Ford Truck after driving my old one for 12 years. **** truck is smarter than the driver. I hate that!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wifey earned a trip to Vegas with lia sophia this last week

Departing hobby



















Could only take so much so me and a couple guys in the group hit Red Rock Canyon, and went horseback riding














































I won over 400 at a $15 blackjack table...wife promptly turned it into designer shoes....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

cubera said:


> Well this is how I spent most of my day. Starter ring gear got chewed up. Time to replace it.
> Always something.
> 
> View attachment 1754937
> ...


71 years old and you're still doing this kind of work? Very impressed.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! Some really great Friday Pics by everyone!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

First pumpkin if 2014, had a blast with the grand kids


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Gave my old chevy a wash


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Spent last two days laying around in bed with the girlfriend. Got the Guatamalen field flu, hit the ER to make sure not Barack Ebola. Horrible past two days but getting better...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with scwine.Thanks for the far-out pics everyone.My favorite part of 2Cool.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> 71 years old and you're still doing this kind of work? Very impressed.


Someone has to do it.
A few months ago I had to do a split on my Kubota and pull the motor to get some bolt holes repaired and add some bracing to keep the FEL from letting it happen again.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*PUppies seeking new homes.*

Well, I know I missed Friday but better late than never!
Rack Ranch is stopping by tomorrow to get one but still have four. Two girls and two boys. Please come get 'em!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I'm eating Pizza. I feel deprived Capt Dave!!!


M.C.T. I will have to send you a goody bag or do a meals on wheels stop one day..LOL


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> M.C.T. I will have to send you a goody bag or do a meals on wheels stop one day..LOL


After you stop by there, come to Sienna Plantation Golf Club in Mo city, bring your your clubs too, I'll eat and fix your golf swing


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Our Captain sent us a note, said he was carvin pumpkins with the neighbors and their kids....wanted to know if I knew which one was his. :biggrin:
Coolest or what?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'll eat and fix your golf swing


I thought about hiring you to fix my golf swing. But then I do hate to see grown men cry so I decided not to ruin your week. 

TH


----------

